# Excisional biopsy of buttock mass - Any one ever coded



## codedog (May 21, 2009)

Any one ever coded an excisional biopsy of buttock mass . I'M LOOKING AT24047? any intakes , , yes it was in the subcutaneous tissue immediately antertior to the musculature of gluteal region.  thanks


----------



## mbort (May 21, 2009)

I think you meant 27047??


----------



## codedog (May 21, 2009)

yes 27047?, is that a good code


----------



## elenax (May 22, 2009)

Yes, I would code the 27047


----------

